
Findings about schizophrenia rekindle old questions about genes, identity (2016) - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/03/28/the-genetics-of-schizophrenia
======
MichailP
My personal experience with milder form of depression, is that you can
significantly help yourself by stop taking your thoughts that seriously.
Everything you think about yourself and the world is just thoughts. So it
helps if you go meta - i.e start thinking about what you are thinking. In the
article, one man had constant voice in his head ordering him to do stuff. If
one is able to look at it from another angle, and to instead of trying to do
stuff the voice tells, for example start marveling at human intelligence that
is _able to think in sound_! Not just sound, we can think in all the ways we
experience the world. Through abstract thought, sounds, visually, through
movement ... Help yourself, go meta :)

~~~
interfixus
My thoughts and experience exactly. But then: Do we know that everybody else
_can_ manage that level of self-insight? I have had prolonged and very close
contact with severely affected bipolars. None of them seemed capable in any
way whatsoever to take that crucial step backwards and look at themselves from
a somewhat more external vantage point. My feeling - nothing else - tells me
that that failure was part and parcel of their illness.

~~~
alikoneko
I have bipolar 1. What I do is "go meta" and think over the situation and
discuss it, how I feel, and how I perceive the situation with a friend or
counselor to sanity check. There are times when this fails (co-morbid anxiety
disorders), but I find being able to talk through a situation helps immensely.
Most of the time, I can even reason out of an anxiety attack or panic attack
if I have support close by.

------
rgrieselhuber
Beautifully written article.

I'm reading Julian Jayne's "The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of
the Bicameral Mind" at the moment and was glad I had started to read it before
reading this article as there were some fascinating jumping off points in both
directions.

~~~
benbreen
I didn't realize it when I posted, but I looked back at Mukherjee's book _The
Gene: an Intimate History_ and realized that this article is an excerpt from
two parts of that book. Awhile ago I gave up on it a quarter of the way
through, bogged down in an interminable section on fruit fly genetics, but
have picked it up again now and am enjoying it.

If you haven't read it yet, I recommend the book more for his personal
narrative (the one that the article hones in on) than for the rehashing of
Mendel or the Watson/Crick/Rosalind Franklin story, and in some ways it feels
like a bit of a Frankenstein's monster a result of stitching together so many
different stories. But he really is a beautiful writer. I'm starting to think
of him as the successor to Oliver Sacks (RIP).

------
therein
C4A and over-pruning are both very interesting takes from the article. Any
recommended further reading?

------
nnfy
I really wanted to read that article, but it kept jumping back to the top of
the page every 30 or so seconds. Plus, the bar at the top would randomly pop
back down a couple seconds after I would scroll.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Use uMatrix or similar to disable JS for all but newyorker.com itself. They've
got the crappy scrolling stuff on some other site.

~~~
mistermann
Is it possible to use uMatrix disable javascript on twitter.com? It seems to
me I tried but couldn't figure it out for some reason.

~~~
seodisparate
Last I checked, uMatrix by default enables everything for 1st party sites. So
if you are at twitter.com, all stuff originating from twitter.com will be
allowed.

You should be able to remove this rule in uMatrix's settings in the "my rules"
tab. Just click on the rules you want to remove on the table on the right and
click on commit to save your changes.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
You can also just click the box for scripts of a given site to turn it red
(blocked).

